
Deepstream 2.0 more than 1000x faster at scale than socket.io - wolframhempel
https://deepstream.io/blog/deepstream-2.0-more-than-1000-times-faster-than-socket.io/
======
troika
Probably worth emphasizing that deepstream is a superset of socket.io in terms
of features and has to do message permissioning etc. As well

